# how to package smoked brisket?



## brett_s (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello,

I was planning on firing up the smoker this weekend, as I haven't done it for a while. I've got 25 lbs of pork shoulders, a couple rack of pork ribs, and a request from my father for a beef brisket.

Here's the truth, I don't really care for smoked beef.  I've had brisket all over the place, and it's just not my thing.  I've made it for other people and they rave about it, I just don't care for it.  I like pork and chicken.  Make that I love pork.

So my father asked me to make him a brisket, not a big deal.  My question is what's the best way to package a smoked brisket?  Should I chunk it and vacuum seal it?  Should I leave it whole and give it to him to deal with?  Should I slice and vac seal in smaller bags?  Usually, when I make something we eat it fresh and freeze the rest.  Since he's not going to get it the day he's done, what method would you recommend for him in order to keep it the highest quality possible?

Brett


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 3, 2007)

double wrap in foil or vac pac w/ the juices.yer not mailing it are ya ??


----------



## gofish (Nov 3, 2007)

Brett

How far away is Dad from you?  If he's in the same town, whole would be pref'd.  If he wont get to eat it the day you somke it, I guess I would try to vac seal it in as big of hunks as possible so he can reheat it and slice it to his liking, it will also keep more juice in the meat.  Let us know how you did it.


----------



## brett_s (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, I probably should have stated that he lives about 20 miles from me, and he'll get it the next day.  By time I'm all done cooking and cleaning, it will be late sunday night and I won't want to mess around delivering it.

So far it looks like large hunks (with juice) in a vacuum sealer.

I'd love to hear more of your comments.

Brett


----------



## chrish (Nov 4, 2007)

still the same if you can vacume pac it   DO IT so it will last into the winter,  with most vac packers you need to freeze the meat first so the machine will seal the pakage.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 4, 2007)

Slice and vacpak. I don't freeze before closing, just make sure the bag has a reasonable amount of room to the meat. If the juice is sucked in to the overflow tray -- on my Foodsaver -- it still makes a seal. Boy is it good coming out!!!


----------



## jaynik (Nov 4, 2007)

If he's getting it tomorrow, I'd just put it in heavy duty foil whole.  He can throw it in the oven in the foil to heat it up, then slice it.  Just don't lose any of the juice.


----------



## flattop (Nov 4, 2007)

Just had some of my frozen brisket last nite for din-din. I had sliced it before I vacuum packed it. It was still nice and juicey. If Dad doesn't mind slicing it himself then leave it whole. But for convienence for him you might want to slice it for him.


----------



## goat (Nov 5, 2007)

I vac sealed the last group of briskets that I cooked.  It was 3 or 4 cases, and all except for 1 case were smaller.  I vac sealed the smaller ones by first placing the brisket and some juice into the seal bag.  I then placed this into the deep freeze until the juice was at least partially frozen.  I then took it out of the deep freeze and vac sealed it.  When ready to eat, just thaw and place bag and all into a pan of hot water and bring to a slow simmer.  When brisket is warm, remove from bag, slice and serve.  I will probably always try and cook 9 lb and down briskets from now on as they fit the bag real well.


----------

